
The Long Decline of American Higher Education Has Begun - barry-cotter
https://amgreatness.com/2020/04/29/the-long-decline-of-american-higher-education-has-begun/
======
vixen99
If it's only just begun, how do we know it's going to be a long one? Anyway,
didn't it begin much earlier? As documented in 1987 with Allan Bloom's Closing
of the American Mind
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Closing_of_the_American_Mi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Closing_of_the_American_Mind)

